
PUFs, protection, privacy, PRNGs - based2
https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8231-pufs_protection_privacy_prngs
======
based2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabor_transform](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabor_transform)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_Golay_code](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_Golay_code)

~~~
ycmbntrthrwaway
Can you explain the purpose of these links here?

